

How to eat an elephant: Planning software development - devcom
http://devcomsystems.com.au/2013/01/how-to-eat-an-elephant-planning-software-development/?preview=true&preview_id=383&preview_nonce=08329801d9

======
labpdx
[http://devcomsystems.com.au/2013/01/how-to-eat-an-
elephant-p...](http://devcomsystems.com.au/2013/01/how-to-eat-an-elephant-
planning-software-development/)

~~~
devcom
Whoops! Thanks for the link labpdx.

------
Throwadev
"You do not have permission to preview drafts"

